# Scales from Coins



## Maryak (Aug 14, 2009)

*Inspired by Zeeprogrammer*​
Some different coins I had to hand for size comparisons:

The #'s are their approx value against US currency.







Please add as you see fit so that when we use a coin for scale we can truly appreciate the scale.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> *Inspired by Zeeprogrammer*​
> Some different coins I had to hand for size comparisons:
> 
> The #'s are their approx value against US currency.



Great Idea, 

but maybe rather than the value against US perhaps the OD maybe more useful since they are been used to scale with

Andy


----------



## Maryak (Aug 14, 2009)

Your wish is my command. :






Best Regards
Bob


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 14, 2009)

Bob, 

Thank you 

Andy


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 14, 2009)

Well that's really cool. Thanks!

Funny thing. I work for a company that makes coin acceptors for vending machines and bill acceptors for vending machines and casino slot machines. We probably have every coin in circulation and then some.

Not much help though...I'm on the bill acceptor side of things.

Uh Bob...that US quarter...that's an eagle...not a bat. :big:


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 15, 2009)

Bob,
I agree with Zee,
Uh Bob...that US quarter...that's an eagle...not a bat. 
Sorry Mate stickpoke
Tony


----------



## Maryak (Aug 15, 2009)

Being down under, the quarter was the only one I got right way up. :

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Aug 15, 2009)

*GOOD ANSWER BOB! * Rof}


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 15, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Being down under, the quarter was the only one I got right way up. :



ROFLMAO, hey Bob if thats the case you got your own 1 cent piece the wrong way, its the right way for us, but would be upside down for the Auzzies LOL, I was thinking about the scale thing and been international parhaps the sizes could be in Imperial decimal, and metric, no no only Joking 

Andy


----------



## mklotz (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey, Bob, check your calipers.

One reason I often use a (American) penny for scaling is that the coin is *exactly* 3/4" in diameter. Your picture shows it as 11/16.


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 15, 2009)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> Being down under, the quarter was the only one I got right way up. ::



Very Good Bob Rof}
Tony


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 15, 2009)

¿u&#653;op-&#477;p&#305;sdn s&#477;&#305;&#1503;d&#477;&#633; &#654;&#623; p&#477;&#647;sod &#305; &#607;&#305; d&#1503;&#477;&#613; &#647;&#305; p&#1503;no&#653;


----------



## vlmarshall (Aug 15, 2009)

PhiberOptix  said:
			
		

> ... I was thinking about the scale thing and been international parhaps the sizes could be in Imperial decimal, and metric ...



Great idea!



			
				zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> ¿u&#653;op-&#477;p&#305;sdn s&#477;&#305;&#1503;d&#477;&#633; &#654;&#623; p&#477;&#647;sod &#305; &#607;&#305; d&#1503;&#477;&#613; &#647;&#305; p&#1503;no&#653;



 :big: :bow: Zeep, that's just crazy-looking. You're making my eyes hurt.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 15, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> ¿u&#653;op-&#477;p&#305;sdn s&#477;&#305;&#1503;d&#477;&#633; &#654;&#623; p&#477;&#647;sod &#305; &#607;&#305; d&#1503;&#477;&#613; &#647;&#305; p&#1503;no&#653;



You have too much time on your hands ZP ........... go get some gardening done .......... ;D  ;D

CC


----------



## Maryak (Aug 15, 2009)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Hey, Bob, check your calipers.
> 
> One reason I often use a (American) penny for scaling is that the coin is *exactly* 3/4" in diameter. Your picture shows it as 11/16.



Cheap plastic ruler or a badly worn penny, ;D sorry and thanks for the correction.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Aug 16, 2009)

Call me crazy, but a thread like this one is what makes it 
all worth while. I sit here reading the posts, laughing out loud.
My wife asks, *"What's so funny?"*
I told her that the neighborhood boys were carrying on at the corner.
Her reply was, *"OK, whatever, I think you are all a little strange."*
I thanked her for the acknowledgment!  

Rick


----------



## PTsideshow (Aug 16, 2009)

I have one of those gold dollar coins with the do it your self magnetic biz card stickers on the back. And carry it in the photo bag comes in handy at the shows, and yes I always ask before sticking on something.
They are about 27mm in dia.

And here is an interesting site for those that are waiting to melt down the coins for their metal content. Which in the US is illegal, you can make jewelery out of them but not scrap them.

http://www.coinflation.com/ they also have a host of fun facts and news items about coinage and gold and silver.
glen


----------



## cobra428 (Aug 16, 2009)

Rake,
I think we picked on Bob so much, he will not attempt a paper money follow up Rof} Rof}
Tony


----------



## Maryak (Aug 16, 2009)

cobra428  said:
			
		

> Rake,
> I think we picked on Bob so much, he will not attempt a paper money follow up Rof} Rof}
> Tony



Thanks guys,

The main reason is............ I never get folding money in my wallet............... it's all in Mrs M's purse. 

Best Regards
Bob


----------

